# Merry Driftmas - Christmas Drift



## Markus M3Drift (Nov 26, 2010)

Team Olli Markus @ Drift-Schule in Hockenheim.
Dressed as Santas, Olli & Markus had lost of fun going sideways.

http://vimeo.com/33967358

We wish you all a merry Christmas and a happy new year 2012









By markusm3 at 2011-12-18









By markusm3 at 2011-12-18









By markusm3 at 2011-12-18


----------

